# Printers Jack ICC profile: blue back vs pink back paper



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

Using Printers Jack sublimation ink and they have 2 ICC profiles for my printer, one for their pink backed paper, one for their blue backed. I'm not using either, but want to select the one best for A-Sub 125g. Maybe I'm blind, but in reading their product details on the pink and blue, the only difference I see is a minor sheet size difference. I emailed their support, no response going on 3 days. I tested both, and the difference was very subtle.

So I'm wondering if anyone has

experience with their ICC profile?
knowledge on the difference between their pink and blue paper?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

TeedUp said:


> Using Printers Jack sublimation ink and they have 2 ICC profiles for my printer, one for their pink backed paper, one for their blue backed. I'm not using either, but want to select the one best for A-Sub 125g.


Either one will get you close enough.

Sublimation ICC profiles are based on ink + printer + transfer paper + substrate.
This means that if you were using one of their profiled papers, color accuracy will still vary depending on the substrate.

For optimal color accuracy, you will need one ICC profile for every combination ( transfer paper + substrate) you are using.


----------

